# libcrypto.so.8



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

In a VM with HardenedBSD, i have a trouble when i try to start my desktop environment (mate desktop)
`startx`

```
xauth: file /root/.serverauth.75317 does not exist
Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "X"
xinit: server error
```
Any idea will be welcome. I don't know why this happens.
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

HardenedBSD is a derivative and is not supported here.

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> HardenedBSD is a derivative and is not supported here.
> 
> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



From which of the mentionated is derived? 
Also, thanks for the reply. Sorry for post it here.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

> Founded in 2014 by Oliver Pinter and Shawn Webb, HardenedBSD is a security-enhanced fork of FreeBSD.


https://hardenedbsd.org/content/about


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

Maybe i am better with FreeBSD...
But, once you know about it, it is more difficult to forget about it.
Besides, i am learning. FBSD it's first, but not the only one.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

You also shouldn't login as root, but as normal user.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> You also shouldn't login as root, but as normal user.


But, the only user that can modify the system it's the user root. That's why i logged with that account.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

Yes but you should login as user and then su to root when you want to modify the system. Also, you can't start X as root (hence the error).


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> Yes but you should login as user and then su to root when you want to modify the system. Also, you can't start X as root (hence the error).


Then i need to install sudo, and then login as root?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

But why when i tried to start the graphic environment the system showed me that this file was missing?


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

You don't need sudo. Did you login as user and then startx?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> You don't need sudo. Did you login as user and then startx?


Sorry, i was confused. You said that i don't need to login as root.
But it still doesn't work


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

Hmm, how did you install X? Next thing I would try is reinstall x11/xorg. The library libcrypto.so is part of OpenSSL and part of the base system. If X can't find this library then X is probably not installed completely, or incorrect.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> Hmm, how did you install X? Next thing I would try is reinstall x11/xorg. The library libcrypto.so is part of OpenSSL and part of the base system. If X can't find this library then X is probably not installed completely, or incorrect.


How can i install it properly? Or reinstall it?


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

cd to /usr/ports/x11/xorg and enter make install clean (as root this time).

But while thinking more about this: is HardenedBSD perhaps using LibreSSL by default? Or doesn't HardenedBSD have SSL in base? If this is the case you probably also need to reinstall LibreSSL/OpenSSL or something.
Edit: I see on their site that HardenedBSD has LibreSSL in base.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

```
Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "X"
```
On FreeBSD this error typically happens when you've upgraded the OS to a new major version but still have packages installed from the previous version. This usually means you've skipped/forgot the `pkg-static upgrade -f` step during the upgrade.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> cd to /usr/ports/x11/xorg and enter make install clean (as root this time).
> 
> But while thinking more about this: is HardenedBSD perhaps using LibreSSL by default? Or doesn't HardenedBSD have SSL in base? If this is the case you probably also need to reinstall LibreSSL/OpenSSL or something.
> Edit: I see on their site that HardenedBSD has LibreSSL in base.



I regret to inform you that in HBSD there is no such thing as ports, as far as i can see. That's one of the reasons why i was disconcerted when i start to use it.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 27, 2018)

SirDice said:


> ```
> Shared object "libcrypto.so.8" not found, required by "X"
> ```
> On FreeBSD this error typically happens when you've upgraded the OS to a new major version but still have packages installed from the previous version. This usually means you've skipped/forgot the `pkg-static upgrade -f` step during the upgrade.



The curious thing is that i used that command. It's disconcerting because it gives me that error, if you tell me that happens when you skip that command, which I did not do.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 27, 2018)

Strange, the site suggests that HBSD has a ports tree.
But how did you install Xorg in the first place?


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> Strange, the site suggests that HBSD has a ports tree.
> But how did you install Xorg in the first place?


Mmm, i just typed 
	
	



```
pkg-static install xorg
```


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 28, 2018)

I have to say I'm a little bit out of ideas for now. Don't know how to do a forced reinstall with pkg. 

edit: whoops that is of course where the "pkg-static upgrade -f" command is for....


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> I have to say I'm a little bit out of ideas for now. Don't know how to do a forced reinstall with pkg.


No, it isn't pkg. It's similar, but not the same.
Anyways, thanks for your help.
Now, I don't know if SirDIce would let us keep talking about this. Because it's another OS, it's not about FBSD.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 28, 2018)

Of course eventually you can always try to reinstall HBSD completely....
Though I admit that's a little bit rigorous.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

Excuse me, but i need to ask you something. I want to create a post about mount a WiFi network.
In which category should i post it?


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 28, 2018)

My first thought was "networking" but I also see some questions about wireless drivers in "system hardware", so it depends a little bit what exactly your question is about.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

MarcoB said:


> My first thought was "networking" but I also see some questions about wireless drivers in "system hardware", so it depends a little bit what exactly your question is about.


Mmm, i think that it's more "networking" because of i want to mount a network.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2018)

Don't worry too much about the correct forum, if it's posted in the 'wrong' place one of us will move it.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Don't worry too much about the correct forum, if it's posted in the 'wrong' place one of us will move it.


So we can continue speaking about it? Because i wonder that this would be helpful for someone, too. I mean, maybe someone has the same problem, but in its case, maybe in FreeBSD.
Also, i haven't found any solution yet.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

SirDice
I'm sorry, but still i don't want to give up
It was so hard work, to finally get 
	
	



```
pkg-static
```
. I tell you, i spent around 20 days trying for myself to even get a tool for download and install packages.
EDIT: i said it because of the suggestion of reinstall the whole system.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

I know that this will be a bad joke, but i think that the adjective "hardened" it's because it is even more hard to the classic FBSD.
Or perhaps it works fine, and i am a idiot trying to learn something. Who knows. I don't believe that, because if i got to here, then there's something that i'm doing well.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 28, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> So we can continue speaking about it? Because i wonder that this would be helpful for someone, too.


By forum I meant section. You were worried about posting in the wrong section. 

It's not ok to continue about HardenedBSD. A discussion _about_ HardenedBSD is fine in the off-topic section but your issue appears to be technical and quite specific to HardenedBSD. So you should seek help on the HardenedBSD forums, not here.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Feb 28, 2018)

SirDice said:


> By forum I meant section. You were worried about posting in the wrong section.
> 
> It's not ok to continue about HardenedBSD. A discussion _about_ HardenedBSD is fine in the off-topic section but your issue appears to be technical and quite specific to HardenedBSD. So you should seek help on the HardenedBSD forums, not here.


Yeah, the question, it's that i don't know if there are forums about it.
Can you give me a direct URL to that? Because i found forums about that OS, but not like FBSD got. Not a forum official.


----------



## MarcoB (Feb 28, 2018)

I saw they have a "mailing list", a Google group:
https://groups.google.com/a/hardenedbsd.org/forum/#!forum/users


----------



## PacketMan (Mar 1, 2018)

BSDAppentic3 said:


> Can you give me a direct URL to that? Because i found forums about that OS, but not like FBSD got. Not a forum official.



Me tinks you should make the leap of faith.  Migrate to FreeBSD, and hang out with us.  Then your questions will be in-scope.  And you can also learn how to harden FreeBSD.


----------



## BSDAppentic3 (Mar 1, 2018)

PacketMan said:


> Me tinks you should make the leap of faith.  Migrate to FreeBSD, and hang out with us.  Then your questions will be in-scope.  And you can also learn how to harden FreeBSD.


Uh, I'm using FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6.
I'm not using that fork as host system.


----------

